# Specialized "test ride" pedals



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone know the deal with the pedals which come with the Specialized road bikes? I never replaced mine (because I have wide feet and thus trouble finding shoes which fit) and one developed a click. I opened it up and found all the balls had clustered on one side leaving a more-than-ball-sized gap on the other. Is it worth trying to re-pack the bearing or are these pedals really only good for a test ride?


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 19, 2005)

*Let common sense prevail*



russotto said:


> Anyone know the deal with the pedals which come with the Specialized road bikes? I never replaced mine (because I have wide feet and thus trouble finding shoes which fit) and one developed a click. I opened it up and found all the balls had clustered on one side leaving a more-than-ball-sized gap on the other. Is it worth trying to re-pack the bearing or are these pedals really only good for a test ride?


The pedals are as good as they are. You have them. You know what they are like. You know what your time is worth. They are cheap and will probably fail again a fair bit quicker than better pedals will. But obviously, they have lasted longer than just a test ride. I'd probably just squirt some grease in them while I had them open, adjust the bearings if possible, and keep riding them until they broke or I got some decent shoes.

That being said, break down and get some decent shoes (and pedals) as soon as possible. Shoes make a really, really, really, really big positive difference in your riding. The Specialized shoes seem to run pretty wide and if you get a pair that is a size or two to long, they should fit you fine in width. A little extra length should not be any problem for riding shoes.

Good luck,
Nelson


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

The Puzzler said:


> They are cheap and will probably fail again a fair bit quicker than better pedals will.


Thanks; that's pretty much what I wanted to know.


----------

